# 24



## sabn786 (Apr 10, 2007)

does anyone here watch 24??


----------



## medusalox (Apr 10, 2007)

I DO. I am freaking obsessed! I own every season on DVD and I watch at least 2 episodes a week, not to mention the current season on FOX. 

My dad is obsessed, too, and we're working on a scheme to go be extras in the next season (I saw the 'extras wanted' ad on a casting website and got excited!)

I could go on, and on, and on. Best TV show ever.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 11, 2007)

that show is sooooooo addictive!!! and without a doubt best show on tv..how good was this mondays episode!!!! i was soo happy that finally the season is getting good..it was kinda ehh for a little while..yay i have a 24 buddy!!


----------



## medusalox (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh man, monday's episode was amazing. I'm thrilled about the Audrey developments, I like her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean, this season started off really good and sorta....tapered off....for a bit. Always good, but not up to my standard of awesomeness. Although, I gotta say, last week, when Wayne OKed the nuclear strike, I was on my feet yelling! I'm glad it all got resolved. Kinda. As resolved as 24 gets, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, 24 buddy! I guess we're the only two people on Specktra who have good taste in TV!


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 12, 2007)

haha..whenever thers like 5 minutes left they always make it seem like all is good..then something crazy happens..jack is crazy!! i did not see the whole audrey being alive thing coming!!! cant waitttt for next week..an whats the deal with milo...i feel like he always has this look like hes up to something..hmmm


----------



## medusalox (Apr 12, 2007)

I know what you mean....I don't trust Milo, but I really don't trust Morris. I know he's supposed to be the underdog good guy, but I still think that guy is sneaky. Or maybe I just want him out of the picture so that Jack and Chloe can finally get together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait until Monday!


----------



## french chelsea (Apr 18, 2007)

I love 24 as well, my favourite show. I'm in the Uk though so not sure how far behind I am. Last weeks episode here was the 16th one I think (of season 6).


----------



## Sanne (Apr 19, 2007)

I dooo!! I'm at season 4 now, we bought all the dvd sets!!! I can't wait to see how it ends!!!


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 20, 2007)

so what did ya think of this past mondays episode??


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 20, 2007)

man.. i cannot *STAND* the vice pres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and his two faced bitch of an assistant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope the pres recovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i say GO JACK!!!! LOVE this show!!


----------



## medusalox (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_man.. i cannot *STAND* the vice pres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and his two faced bitch of an assistant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope the pres recovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i say GO JACK!!!! LOVE this show!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!

I'm pretty happy that audrey is back in the picture, too....but I secretly hope that something goes wrong and she dies so that jack and chloe can get together. I mean, they were made for each other!

Sanne: I started watching at season 4, and I seriously think it may be the best one out of all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm re watching it right now!


----------



## sabn786 (May 3, 2007)

did anyone watch this past weeks episode?? i felt like punching nadia in the face..an i think i kinda like doyle now..seems like hes on jacks side​


----------

